# UPDATING 20130316 Pkgng Only?



## dave (Mar 20, 2013)

```
20130316:
  AFFECTS: users of converters/libiconv and devel/gettext
  AUTHOR: bapt@FreeBSD.org

  libiconv now handles the lib/charset.alias file instead of devel/gettext.
  If you are using pkgng 'and' upgrading from source with portupgrade or
  portmaster, first delete gettext, upgrade libiconv, then reinstall gettext.

  # pkg delete -f devel/gettext
  # portmaster converters/libiconv devel/gettext
    or
  # pkg delete -f devel/gettext
  # portupgrade converters/libiconv devel/gettext
```

Is there a suggested upgrade procedure for those that don't use pkgng?


----------



## serverhamster (Mar 20, 2013)

Just use pkg_delete.

```
pkg_delete -f `pkg_version -v | grep ^gettext | cut -d " " -f 1`
```

(Let the search for shorter commands commence)


----------



## wblock@ (Mar 20, 2013)

I read it as saying no special steps need to be taken unless you are using pkgng.


----------



## kpa (Mar 20, 2013)

The change is most likely related to the PKGNG's conflict detection that does not exist in the old pkg tools. The old tools can happily overwrite files that are part of another package. In PKGNG it's forbidden to do so.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 20, 2013)

serverhamster said:
			
		

> (Let the search for shorter commands commence)


`# pkg_delete -fx gettext`


----------

